# I'm not stealing anybodys picture with this am I?



## Antwerpman (Nov 4, 2002)

Found this GIF on the internet and thought I would use it on my profile (although my real one is red). Hope I am not stealing it from anybody?


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

??? ???What GIF? ??? ??? ???


----------



## Antwerpman (Nov 4, 2002)

The bouncing Green TT on the Left


----------



## Antwerpman (Nov 4, 2002)

Well it's SUPPOSED to be a TT.........and I guess if you squint then it kind of looks like one......


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Does it have hydraulic suspension in a kind of hispanic low-rider stylee?


----------



## Antwerpman (Nov 4, 2002)

Yeh man I like to get jiggy with it!!!


----------

